# Sonos Desktop Controller not Working with Wine on amd64



## bsd10 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am trying to get Sonos Desktop Controller to work with Wine on


```
% uname -a
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 amd64
```

Sonos Desktop Controller starts up fine, but it cannot find the Zone Players. The following is the terminal output:


```
%wine32 sonos.exe
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_RESET_URLCACHE_SESSION: STUB
fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x32f5dc, overlapped 0x522148): stub
fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyRouteChange (Handle 0x32f5dc, overlapped 0x52215c): stub
fixme:hnetcfg:fw_profile_get_FirewallEnabled 0x21f4b0, 0x32c714
```

This works on Windows XP on another computer on the network, and WineHQ shows that the Sonos Controller is working with no issues.

I have disabled pf to try to get this to work, so I don't think it is a firewall issue.

Any ideas?


----------

